# Is This A Plan?



## Sid2303 (Jul 16, 2012)

Planning on coming to Dubai in September/October to look for work. I have management experience in F&B and Retail both in the UK and Europe. My question is twofold, is there plenty of work out their and does it pay well enough to support myself, my wife and 2 kids?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

No and probably not, school fees are a proper crippler here.


----------



## Sid2303 (Jul 16, 2012)

Are the schooling fees pretty much the same throughout the UAE or is Dubai much more expensive? Also my wife is planning on working, she has worked as an executive secretary in the UK, is she likely to find work?
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Sid2303 said:


> Are the schooling fees pretty much the same throughout the UAE or is Dubai much more expensive? Also my wife is planning on working, she has worked as an executive secretary in the UK, is she likely to find work?
> Thanks for the feedback.


Hello Sid2303,

I can't comment on the schooling fees but I do not think it would be very hard for your wife to find work as an Executive Secretary, a close friend of mine works in the same role for a top IT firm out here so depending on the company she works for the salary can be anything up to AED 35k per month 

Check out these recruitment websites as you may both find them of use:

•	monstergulf.com
•	gulftalent.com
•	bayt.com

Good luck!


----------



## Sid2303 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi Nikki,

Thanks for the advice. I have been through most of the job websites, seems to be plenty of jobs on the websites just wondered if people on the ground think this is the case. I get the feeling most employers are looking for people who are already out there before they look to employ from abroad, hence I was planning to come out to see if this is the case.

Thanks again.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Job sites tend to be over saturated with job that simply don't exist. Also they deploy some pretty rigorous automated screening which means your CV may never get through despite you being fully qualified for the job.

Yes, being here is always better than having to pay for someone to relocate but remember things move very slowly here and the inefficiency is unbelievable until you have lived through it. It took my wife a year to find her current job and I know people where it's taken longer.

I often wonder what the success rate is for those that chance it and come out, I imagine most run out of money and return home.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> I often wonder what the success rate is for those that chance it and come out, I imagine most run out of money and return home.


I was looking from the UK for over a year with no success, took a chance and within a few weeks I had secured employment.

My friend who lived in Malaysia at the time was also looking for over a year then she came to stay with me for a couple of weeks, secured employment and never returned to Malaysia!

It's the luck of the draw I suppose but if you don't try you'll never know


----------



## rosy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Nikki
Can I ask what it is you do for a living?
My husband is planning to come and go lots to visit me and look but not quit his job in London til he has a solid offer in Dubai through visiting me
Thanks
R


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

rosy83 said:


> Nikki
> Can I ask what it is you do for a living?
> My husband is planning to come and go lots to visit me and look but not quit his job in London til he has a solid offer in Dubai through visiting me
> Thanks
> R


I run my own business as a Qualified Accountant offering personal taxation services to Expats based in the UAE with UK tax obligations so if you need any help in that area ... 

When I first moved to Dubai though I was a Financial Controller for Rolls Royce, I think your husbands plan is a good plan though :clap2:

Good luck!


----------



## Tristan2011 (Apr 28, 2012)

nikkisizer said:


> I was looking from the UK for over a year with no success, took a chance and within a few weeks I had secured employment.
> 
> My friend who lived in Malaysia at the time was also looking for over a year then she came to stay with me for a couple of weeks, secured employment and never returned to Malaysia!
> 
> It's the luck of the draw I suppose but if you don't try you'll never know


Hi Nikkisizer,

Once you arrived in Dubai, what steps did you take to secure employment. Did you apply directly at various company websites, go through recruitment agencies etc. 

I am interested to know how different searching for employment is in Dubai compared to the UK.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Tristan2011 said:


> Hi Nikkisizer,
> 
> Once you arrived in Dubai, what steps did you take to secure employment. Did you apply directly at various company websites, go through recruitment agencies etc.
> 
> I am interested to know how different searching for employment is in Dubai compared to the UK.


Hi Tristan2011,

It was exactly the same as if you were searching for recruitment in the UK.

The only difference was the recruitment agencies were suddenly very interested when I told them that I was actually going to take the jump and move to Dubai (previously there was little or no interest).

They then wanted to know when I would be arriving, on what date I would come in and meet them etc. then after I arrived and had met them the interviews came in and then secured employment.

It was exactly the same scenario for my friend too who came from Malaysia, in my opinion it helps greatly if you are here.

Call a few agencies, give them your expected date of arrival and see if you notice a sudden interest then you'll know 

Good luck!


----------

